
How Things Work - Gawker's Last Post - _pius
http://gawker.com/how-things-work-1785604699
======
TravelTechGuy
Sure, let's blame Peter Thiel (how's the fact that he's a Trump supporter
relevant here?), Hulk Hogan, and all the other people who dared to sue Gawker
media. Let's leave out the fact that most of those people have been harmed,
violated, slighted etc. in the name of... what? What has outing a gay person
achieve? What is sharing someone's private video add to the world?

"It is a fitting conclusion to this experiment in what happens when you let
journalists say what they really think." \- You dare compare yourself to
people who risk their freedom, reputation and their very lives, to expose the
real evil in the world? You are giving true journalists everywhere a bad name,
sir.

Goodbye, and good riddance.

